# intel DG 33 FBC or ASUS P5K-VM



## gksunil (Aug 8, 2007)

which mobo to go for intel DG 33 FBc is 5800 where as asus P5K-VM is above 7000. The specifications seems to be similar. My proc will be C2D 6550 with 1333 MHz FSB.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 8, 2007)

asus p5k-vm all the way . intel board doesnt allow OC and is a waste on C2D .i dont think the asus board has integrated gfx i think , not sure .. but neway dont buy intel mobo .


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 8, 2007)

Anything besides Intel boards ..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2007)

get the asus p5k vm.. It also has the x3100 onboard gfx.. Btw if i were u i wd get a xfx 650i ultra with a temporary 2k 2nd hand gfx card like the 7300gt


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

^Asus P5K-VM should you want more juice.
Check out other Asus models as well, preferably without onboard graphics and with as many supported PCI express/PCI  bus you can find. Get yourself a good graphic card 7300/7600gt along and you have a decent rig.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 9, 2007)

yaa go for 7600GT if u r not low on budget


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 9, 2007)

is ASUS P5K-VM available for 7k???...if yes means get it.....heard that board overclocks well unlike the P5B-VM....better than XFX650i....


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

^I can verify that Asus p5kvm *is* available for 7k


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 9, 2007)

if it is true then we have a new budget overclocker....(6750+p5k-vm==15k and it can reach 400FSB easily--3.2Ghz)...3.2Ghz from uATX is very good....


----------



## kranti (Aug 11, 2007)

I baught ASUS P5K-VM for 8.5K today in Mumbai. Where do you get it for 7K.


----------



## moshel (Aug 11, 2007)

P5K-VM has onboard graphics, not too great but it does support pixel shader 2.

but i suggest u go for this only...dont go for intel.


----------

